# When to shoot IGF-LR3



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Right guys, got my IGF, I know you are meant to shoot it in the muscle that you have worked after your workout.

currently I have 15mins light cardio at the end of my work out. today I am doing shoulders and triceps.

and I'm shooting it into each shoulder.

What should I do?

1) Shoot it after the whole work out when shoulders/triceps/cardio are done.

2) Shoot it when finished shoulders, then commence triceps/cardio.

3) Shoot it when finished shoulders & triceps, then commence cardio ?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Directly after the work out but be careful if you start to feel hypo during cardio you need to have carbs. IGF lowers blood sugar.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Directly after the work out but be careful if you start to feel hypo during cardio you need to have carbs. IGF lowers blood sugar.


so option (3) then ?

Shall I take some sugary sweets to help combat the hypo ? like haribo or something ?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

As in sweets? Well you could but that is high fructose corn syrup which is poison for the body. Glucose powder would be better vitargo would be best IMO. What is the point in cardio if you have just had carbs?

Personally i would not use IGF it is just a bit risky as far as cancer goes and the gains are very modest. I have two amps in my fridge since the last two years lol.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Con, would you say it's unwise to use IGF on a keto diet if it can send you hypo?

Soz for the hijack.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

KRS in that case i would use a low dose as in under 50mcg. The human body only produces tiny amounts even 20mg would be a massive increase. Lower doses wont affect you badly (probably) but at 80mcg my training partner nearly went down an hour after a work out with out any carbs it was not pretty....


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> As in sweets? Well you could but that is high fructose corn syrup which is poison for the body. Glucose powder would be better vitargo would be best IMO. What is the point in cardio if you have just had carbs?
> 
> Personally i would not use IGF it is just a bit risky as far as cancer goes and the gains are very modest. I have two amps in my fridge since the last two years lol.


ahh fair enough point taken, best thing I've got at the moment is lucosade sadly, I won't have it unless I feel like I'm going hypo though


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I think lucosade is glucose so its good to go.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> I think lucosade is glucose so its good to go.


thanks for the help !

I would rep you but It says I need to spread the love


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

i take mine preworkout, i get banging pumps....take it 30mins preworkout with adequate carbs and ensure hav carbs on hand during workout incase of hypo


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

XJPX said:


> i take mine preworkout, i get banging pumps....take it 30mins preworkout with adequate carbs and ensure hav carbs on hand during workout incase of hypo


I get big pumps in my shoulders already, It hurts lol so I think I'll save it till after 

although what are other peoples thoughts on this method I'm intrigued ?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

XJPX said:


> i take mine preworkout, i get banging pumps....take it 30mins preworkout with adequate carbs and ensure hav carbs on hand during workout incase of hypo


X2


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Directly after the work out but be careful if you start to feel hypo during cardio you need to have carbs. IGF lowers blood sugar.


I read something recently that said pwo is nott he best time for igf is it interefers with ure own production etc and will have a negative impact.

I used it pwo before and didnt notice much at the time but feel it did help bring my legs up


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

hilly said:


> I read something recently that said pwo is nott he best time for igf is it interefers with ure own production etc and will have a negative impact.
> 
> I used it pwo before and didnt notice much at the time but feel it did help bring my legs up


What the couple of mcg that we produce naturally? Some how i think shooting 40x that amount will make up for it:tongue:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok i went back and re read the info. The idea was that injecting igf pwo will stop mgfs actions on muscle growth caused by your work out. so a better time would be pre aowkrout or even 24 hours before your workout into the muscle to help increase the mgf created and working during and after training.

thats how i sort of understood it anyway


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

am i missing sumthing^^??


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

hilly said:


> Ok i went back and re read the info. The idea was that injecting igf pwo will stop mgfs actions on muscle growth caused by your work out. so a better time would be pre aowkrout or even 24 hours before your workout into the muscle to help increase the mgf created and working during and after training.
> 
> thats how i sort of understood it anyway


but doesn't the IGF- LR3 act for 3 days anyway ? so pre-workout, or 24hours before would still interrupt with the actions of the mgf ?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Themanabolic said:


> but doesn't the IGF- LR3 act for 3 days anyway ? so pre-workout, or 24hours before would still interrupt with the actions of the mgf ?


th theory i believe is that doing it before means it would enhance the proliferation? of mgf pwo were as because injecting synthetic igf acts as mgf it would stop this process pwo.


----------



## BIGSNC (Jun 24, 2007)

guys our of curiosty...if i was working my biceps would i inject in both lets say 30mins before the gym? or do i do a sub q shot??


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

BIGSNC said:


> guys our of curiosty...if i was working my biceps would i inject in both lets say 30mins before the gym? or do i do a sub q shot??


both arms, IM 30 mins before your session !


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

im doing 50mcg 30mins pre workout IMjabs,some fruit straight after jab and drinking isotonic drink during the workout...never had hypo doing this way

the pump is unreal and loving it lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

XJPX said:


> i take mine preworkout, i get banging pumps....take it 30mins preworkout with adequate carbs and ensure hav carbs on hand during workout incase of hypo


snap!

but i never have any issue with hypo exept the 1st time i used it a.m.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i do sub-q pre i.m pre or post or in the a.m. i have used it at all times of the day and finde no real diff in what i feal....


----------



## SPIKE1982 (Sep 26, 2009)

Wen doing the pre work out shot everyone says the pump is unreal do you not find it hard to train with the pump?? i find it hard enough tryin to train my pune 18inch arms after my back workout as it is??


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

not finding hard to finish the workout at all mate(arms 19inch)... with igf im so focused on the training as i never been before. want go heavier and better on every single workout lol


----------



## SPIKE1982 (Sep 26, 2009)

Haha good answer mate i was a little sceptical about trying prework out coz of this but will give it a go....


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

thats whats all about in this sport...u have 2 try urself cos whats good for you dont have 2 be good for me :tongue:

:beer:


----------



## SPIKE1982 (Sep 26, 2009)

haha so true bro.....


----------

